# 08 Haunt



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

I dont post a heck of alot but I do read and envy the work done on this forum. Here are some pics of this years haunt. Thanks for looking!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

That's so cool that you make a facade. I love it when people do this. Great job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice, really nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Nice lighting.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! Love that zombie skeleton in the blue light, would love to see more pics!:jol:


----------



## kitkate33 (Oct 30, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love this and would like to see more pics if ya got 'em.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the best part is how the lighting makes the house look like it's on fire. It's like going into a mini Hell.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the facade and the blue lighting on the corpse.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The facade is awesome!! I wanna see more pictures. And if youre this talented why the heck don't you post more so I can steal...I mean "borrow" your ideas   Great job!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice work max..
yeah you should post more!!


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks a ton for all the comments! As far as borrowing my ideas, I would be honored I will definately post more pics.

Here is the fireplace. It has been used for a few years and is falling apart so this was its last year. It is now part of a landfill...










Here is a pic of the entrance close up.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome fireplace. Did you make it?


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Awesome fireplace. Did you make it?


Yup, its just MDF painted and weathered. Unfortunately, it was left outdoors for a few seasons and what started as 3/4 MDF ended up being 3" thick of water logged stench. It gave the haunt a bit of a "creepy" smell


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

mgrmax said:


> Yup, its just MDF painted and weathered. Unfortunately, it was left outdoors for a few seasons and what started as 3/4 MDF ended up being 3" thick of water logged stench. It gave the haunt a bit of a "creepy" smell


That's goin' the extra mile! LOL!


----------

